# Most effective muscle building products besides steroids?



## Sneakerpimp (May 11, 2017)

What are the most effective chemicals for muscle growth besides steroids?

[FONT=Open Sans, Arial, sans-serif]This includes sarms and steroids.

just bought some [/FONT]arachidonic acid.


----------



## IHI (May 11, 2017)

Unicorn jizz, dont even need to lift. Best supp ever, proudly carried by GNC!!


----------



## knightmare999 (May 11, 2017)

Beef.  Chicken.  I like turkey sausages and burgers, too.  Eggs.
Meat and eggs contain arachidonic acid, but I'm not sure what arachidonic acid does for building muscle.
Even on gear, you won't build anything without the resources to build from, and food contains those resources.

If you're looking for other supplements to help improve recovery, stamina, or muscle size, creatine is good.
I put creatine, betaine anhydrous, beta-alanine, caffeine, and citrulline malate in my pre-workout drink with some crystal light.  There are some good pre-workout recipes online, but you might have to play around with some of the doses depending on personal preference and sensitivity.  Making it yourself not only saves you money, making it also means you get to control how much of what goes in.  
;-)


----------



## knightmare999 (May 11, 2017)

If GNC still carries unicorn j1zz, it's way overpriced.  Can usually get it from Craigslist or  through the holes in bathroom stalls at home depot for a lot cheaper.  Be careful harvesting it, though, as your forearms might grow out of proportion to the rest of your arm.


----------



## Sneakerpimp (May 11, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> If GNC still carries unicorn j1zz, it's way overpriced.  Can usually get it from Craigslist or  through the holes in bathroom stalls at home depot for a lot cheaper.  Be careful harvesting it, though, as your forearms might grow out of proportion to the rest of your arm.



There aren't enough long term studies done on the effects of UJ. Please don't use this.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 11, 2017)

nothing besides food will work..99% of sups besides creatine and the protien powders suck


----------



## NbleSavage (May 11, 2017)

In before "FOOD!"

_*reads earlier posts*_

Fawkin' ell...


----------



## stonetag (May 11, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> If GNC still carries unicorn j1zz, it's way overpriced.  Can usually get it from Craigslist or  through the holes in bathroom stalls at home depot for a lot cheaper.  Be careful harvesting it, though, as your forearms might grow out of proportion to the rest of your arm.


 I believe you're thinking of spinach aka Popeye gear..lol


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 11, 2017)

It took me years to realize how important food was. What you eat is more important than gear. If you want to bulk, eat more. If you wanna cut, eat less. You can take whatever gear you want but if you dont eat properly, you just wasted your time.


----------



## BRICKS (May 11, 2017)

I understand Starbucks tried to sell unicorn jizz just recently.


----------



## ron1204 (May 11, 2017)

Arachidonic acid doesn't work. Non of that bullshit works. Incredible. With so much information out there on how important food is, people still are looking for a magic pill.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (May 12, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> Arachidonic acid doesn't work. Non of that bullshit works. Incredible. With so much information out there on how important food is, people still are looking for a magic pill.



It will never stop ! it's the easy way out (so they think) take something and that's it , I will say as well it did take me lots of learning for some time to realize that it's the number #1 source that you'll need and one of the most important !!!! We all start somewhere


----------



## Solomc (Jun 1, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> It took me years to realize how important food was. What you eat is more important than gear. If you want to bulk, eat more. If you wanna cut, eat less. You can take whatever gear you want but if you dont eat properly, you just wasted your time.



This allllllll day. If your clueless on what to eat and when. Spend the money on a reputable Nutritionist and dial in your kitchen.  Don't matter how much juice your on. If you ain't eating right, you just wasted your gear.  Good luck


----------

